# Solar generator - Is this one good?



## cozy123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Seems good to me! I may have the option of getting one of these for less than $1000 next week, it is a couple years old. What do yall think of it? (Best link I could find was ebay)

Powerhub Plus 1800 Solar Power Generator Backup Solar Generator Free USA SHIP | eBay


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From doing a quick read, it seems to show info based on twin batteries but looks as though it only include one battery. if you have absolutely no knowledge of batteries and solar panels and electricity, it's better than nothing. However, seems expensive. There are people here who have built up their own systems. Hopefully they will weigh in with their thoughts. $7000, I can see why they offer free shipping. As I read their description, I'm not to thrilled with AGM batteries. After nearly 40 years of RVing, I'm pretty well sold on old fashioned flood cell, lead acid, golf car batteries because with proper care I got nearly 14 years out of my last set. I see a Trojan AGMs go for about $366 list or about double for a flooded cell in size 27. Solar panels of the type mentioned run about a $1 per watt. The website below is just under the $1.
Best Solar Panels
The inverter I show below is a top notch 1800 W sine wave inverter for $1075. 
Xantrex PROsine 1800W, 24V Inverter, Hardwire Connection
The 60 Amp charge controller is listed for 12/24/48 volt DC at $547
Charge Controllers Deep Cycle Battery
http://www.trojanbattery.com/pdf/TrailerBoats_batteryguide_201105.pdf

I am not endorsing any of these websites or retailers, but you can see the prices. The one you found is nice and neat if you have to pack it up and bug out, but...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

At 7 grand, to say this is somewhat overpriced would be a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

First I never like the term SOLAR GENERATOR.... It is more of a solar power collector

looks like there are 4 150 watt panels and 4 batteries (or 1 400 Amp Hour battery)

we sell 150 watt / 12 volt panels for $295 x 4 = $1180
4 105 AMP Hour deep cell Batteries $206 = $824
solar controller $73

$2,077

plus some cable and a dc to ac adapter you can buy at walmart

If you can pick all that stuff up for $1,000..if it works -I would guess you might need to replace the batteries....

not to bad of a deal IMHO


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

whoppo said:


> At 7 grand, to say this is somewhat overpriced would be a bit of an understatement.


he can get it for $1,000... the EBAY ad was horrible


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I use four 100 watt panels to charge four deep cycle marine batteries. Powers everything I need, including a freezer. And the total cost has been well under a thousand dollars. Never did see the point in these so-called "solar generators". Two more panels and batteries, and a wind turbine, and I think I can get through those long dark winter days without a gas generator. As it is, I typically use the generator for, maybe, three tanks of gas in a winter. Not bad, as it only holds about three gallons. If that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick said:


> I use four 100 watt panels to charge four deep cycle marine batteries. Powers everything I need, including a freezer. And the total cost has been well under a thousand dollars. Never did see the point in these so-called "solar generators". Two more panels and batteries, and a wind turbine, and I think I can get through those long dark winter days without a gas generator. As it is, I typically use the generator for, maybe, three tanks of gas in a winter. Not bad, as it only holds about three gallons. If that.


what size deep cell batteries... how many amp hour

saying deep cell battery is like saying car.... does not tell you a whole lot


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah - way, way overpriced...

$2,079 here:
Earthtech Products 1800 Watt Solar Generator Kit with 300 Watts of Solar Power for Homes and Off Grid

Just add a few more panels at $200 each...


----------



## cozy123 (Jul 22, 2015)

I will be getting this for well under $1000.00 It does have four 12V batteries, the same as I use for my current 100w solar system with a small inverter. I'm pretty excited to get this sucker installed in my camper!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

cozy123 said:


> I will be getting this for well under $1000.00 It does have four 12V batteries, the same as I use for my current 100w solar system with a small inverter. I'm pretty excited to get this sucker installed in my camper!


Go for it.


----------

